# After spaying...Meloxicam???



## Karenml1 (Nov 2, 2007)

After yesterdays's spaying Maddie finally decided to eat. :aktion033: I was given Meloxicam 0.4cc to be added to her food daily for the next 7 days. Foolish me I read about the Meloxicam after she ate. The side effects seem scary to me. Am I over reacting or is this the normal meds that are prescribed for our furbabies? The princess weighs 4.3 lbs so I sure that Dr. T took this into consideration but maybe there is something better.

A big THANKS for everybodys support.

Karen


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

All Dr Bradley gave Gigi was a pain med called Rimadyl Chew 25mg. She is suppose to take it twice a day for 4 days.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Meloxicam is the same as human MOBIC..It works in a similar fashion to ADVIL. ( NSAID). It is the best thing, given in teeny doses with food. If you are worried, just use it for a few days. Posie was given that after her spay as well, no problems here! As far as I know, via Scoobydoo, a member here, Rimadyl is the one that causes a multitude of issues.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh wonderful... I just gave Gigi her Rimadyl. Maybe I should call my vet here in a couple minutes when they open and see why she gave this too her. That kinda scares me. I will let you know what she says.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If I remember correctly, it was the prolonged use of Rimadyl that caused the problems for Scooby. But since Janet did research on it, I do think it seemed like there were a lot of risks with that particular drug. Hopefully Janet will see this and add to this thread. When Zoe was spayed, my vet didn't give me anything for pain. :huh: Thankfully she acted fine. In fact it was hard to keep her quiet. She wanted to run and play constantly. If she was that way while experiencing pain, wonder what she would have been like on pain meds? YIKES!!


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I just spoke to my vet for quite a while. I told her I was concerned about the drug she gave Gigi. She told me that she prefers to give the Rimadyl for short term useage. It seems more effective. She said she prescribes Meloxicam for things that require longer useage than a spay. She assures me that this drug is ok to give her. I am going to go ahead and keep her on it I guess. I really love my Vet. She took care of Syd until she passed away. I am sure it is just different Doctors preferences.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Meloxicam (metacam) and rimadyl are both NSAIDs. GI upset is the most common side effect (which is why you give it with food). The scary long-term use side effects are why we monitor labwork regularly on pets taking these drugs on a regular basis. Always be sure to discuss any health problems your pet has with your vet prior to having any medications prescribed.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

all small animals in my clinic get meloxicam from me for pain. it is easier to dossage in smaller amounts than rimadyl. i use it on my own dogs when they need it. i havent seen any problems with it. only huge caution is in animals in kidney failure.


----------

